# TIM STOCKDALE FRACTURED NECK



## Chestnutmare (19 October 2011)

I've just read that Tim has had a nasty fall whilst trying out a youngster and has fractured his neck in 2 places.

I would like to wish him a full speedy recovery


----------



## BBH (19 October 2011)

There are huge threads in Tim in New lounge and Comp Riders.

Wishing him a speedy recovery. One of our bests.


----------



## ReefingsDad (19 October 2011)

Sad to think there are some on here who probably think he deserves this because he's a showjumper (see the Ellen Whitaker thread).

Best of luck, Tim. Hope you're back in the saddle really soon.


----------



## BBH (19 October 2011)

ReefingsDad said:



			Sad to think there are some on here who probably think he deserves this because he's a showjumper (see the Ellen Whitaker thread).

Best of luck, Tim. Hope you're back in the saddle really soon.
		
Click to expand...



What rubbish. 

How can you possibly equate a dislike of drink drivers and bad public behaviour to the injury of TS.


----------



## ReefingsDad (19 October 2011)

BBH said:



			What rubbish. 

How can you possibly equate a dislike of drink drivers and bad public behaviour to the injury of TS.
		
Click to expand...

From the other thread:

"Another positive media story about a showjumper. Can't one of them for once do something good to provide a different perspective to the public. "

"Lucky she didn't kill anyone, eh, or they might have had to report on that and that would've been more 'bad press' for those poor show jumpers."

"Showjumpers, the footballers of the equestrian world?!"

"Also the BS don't worry either, they now have Alistair Stewart as an ambassador and he is a convicted drunk driver."

Sensing a distinct dislike of the SJ fraternity in general here, rather than just drink driving, and genuinely can't understand why. Seems like the drink-drive story is giving people the excuse they want to have a pop.

No pun intended.


----------



## BBH (19 October 2011)

Whoever would think TS deserves this for being a SJer  What a bizarre thing to say. 

Its not a general dislike of SJers its a wish that the behaviour of some was better so that the general public don't get the impression that all SJer's are poorly behaved , not just boorish behaviour but illegal. Don't forget sponsors / owners are the ' public' and the sport needs their money. 
If you don't give anyone the ammunition they can't be any criticism can there ?

To balance things up though identify some eventers, dressagers who have been in the media spotlight for illegal activity. I can't think of any off the top of my head.


----------



## rhino (19 October 2011)

ReefingsDad said:



			Sensing a distinct dislike of the SJ fraternity in general here, rather than just drink driving, and genuinely can't understand why. Seems like the drink-drive story is giving people the excuse they want to have a pop.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe people with a love for their sport are disappointed by the current public image of said sport due to the irresponsible actions of a few top riders..  


To say that anyone on here would think Tim, or anyone else *deserves* to break their neck    In fact, I don't think I have ever heard a bad word said about Tim. 

Best wishes for your recovery Tim, and Ellen, I really hope you have learned your lesson and am glad that no-one was injured or killed as a result of your actions. No excuse for drink driving


----------



## rhino (19 October 2011)

BBH said:



			To balance things up though identify some eventers, dressagers who have been in the media spotlight for illegal activity. I can't think of any off the top of my head.
		
Click to expand...

I can  but don't see what naming them on here would achieve


----------



## millhouse (19 October 2011)

Wishing you a full and speedy recovery Tim.


----------



## ladyt25 (19 October 2011)

Just heard about this and I really hope Tim makes a full recovery. It sounds positive so far at least. God knows why anyone would think anyone deserves any nasty injury is beyond me but then there are some oddballs about!!!

As for Ellen - I don't know the full story on here but yes, if she was driving under the influence then she was stupid and she is lucky noone was hurt. However, I can't preach about that and I am sure others on here are guilty of having done this - they just haven't been caught! I have driven the day after a night out drinking and, having done a breath test at my friend's house (her husband is a police officer) I was still way over the limit come 11am and I had gone to bed at about 1am. I was quite shocked as I felt absolutely fine. I would not get in and drive a car when I was out drinking but in reality I could still be done the day after and a fair few hours after as well.

So, for those who are slating her, I assume you're all teetotal, you don't drive or you don't ever drive the day after you've had a few drinks?? I certainly do not condone it in any way but more of us could be guilty of driving under the influence than we think.


----------



## DragonSlayer (19 October 2011)

ReefingsDad said:



			Sad to think there are some on here who probably think he deserves this because he's a showjumper (see the Ellen Whitaker thread).

Best of luck, Tim. Hope you're back in the saddle really soon.
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing to suggest on the other thread that he probably deserves it.


----------



## ReefingsDad (19 October 2011)

Good Lord, but people take things very literally, don't they.

All I was trying to highlight was the difference in attitudes between the threads - one where showjumpers in general were been given a kicking, because of one stupid girl, and another where there was nothing but good vibes. 

Sorry if it was a bit too subtle.


----------



## rhino (19 October 2011)

ReefingsDad said:



			Good Lord, but people take things very literally, don't they.

All I was trying to highlight was the difference in attitudes between the threads - one where showjumpers in general were been given a kicking, because of one stupid girl, and another where there was nothing but good vibes. 

Sorry if it was a bit too subtle.
		
Click to expand...

Not subtle, IMO just inappropriate in a thread announcing the news that someone has a very, very serious injury. Not really the time or place to _highlight the difference in attitude between threads_


----------



## ReefingsDad (20 October 2011)

Consider me chastened by the self-appointed interwebs polis.


----------



## rhino (20 October 2011)

ReefingsDad said:



			Consider me chastened by the self-appointed interwebs polis.
		
Click to expand...

Jolly good


----------



## Tinkerbee (21 October 2011)

Really disgusted that someone would think I wish ill of Tim because of a tongue in cheek comment in relation to someone who broke the law. Ridiculous.

Always loved Tim Stockdale, one of the "old" ones I remember following as a kid. Hope he makes a swift recovery.


----------



## Damnation (21 October 2011)

Goes to show that injuries like this can happen even to the best of us 

I really hope he recovers soon. I've met his brother - Ivan ( was my horses EDT) and hes just recovered from a dislocated knee. Talk about a string of bad luck 

Get better soon Tim!


----------



## rhino (21 October 2011)

Latest fb update, sounds promising 




			Tim Stockdale
Thank you for all the great messages. It will take a bit of time to mend but I'll be back in the saddle in no time. Fresh Direct Kalico Bay and K2 were going to have a bit of a holiday now so at least they can enjoy that whilst i'm on enforced rest. Not something I do well..... The young horses will keep going out to shows so their education won't be interupted. I'm afraid Laura hasn't got much time to email and text everyone back to say thank you for all the messages so I hope this is ok instead.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Marydoll (28 October 2011)

ReefingsDad said:



			Sad to think there are some on here who probably think he deserves this because he's a showjumper (see the Ellen Whitaker thread).



What a crock of crap !

Best wishes to Tim for a speedy recovery. One of sj greats.

Ive gave my opinion on the Ellen story, on the appropriate thread.
Shes a young girl with a whole lot to learn about life imo.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 October 2011)

Report on Tim in our local paper, sounds like he is doing okay and good to see he still has a smile on his face.

http://www.shropshirestar.com/news/2011/10/29/showjumper-recovering-after-breaking-neck-in-fall/


----------



## onceuponatime (30 October 2011)

Firstly, all the best Tim for a full and speedy recovery!

Re Ellen.  Ladyt25 you seem to have missed the point - from your thread it sounds as if Ellen drove the day after a night out.   She didn't.  She left a ball, got into her car after consuming alcohol and drove.  She was caught.  As echoed on this forum at least she din't mame or kill anyone.  This was not a case of drinking the day after a night out it was 'I will take a chance and hope I don't get caught.'  Yes, I am sure many on this forum have done the same thing and got away with it.  Others have been caught but never brought to our attention.  The fact that Ellen is a Whitaker and is in the 'public eye' as far as our sport goes has caused this huge debate.  The long and the short of it as we all know is DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE!

Anyone who drives knows the law regarding drink driving and everyone knows the amount they are drinking when they are out and are fully aware of whether they are fit to drive or not.  Excuses of any kind in this case are pathetic.  All too often we hear of those who have lost loved ones because of an irresponsible drunk driver.  Those people serve a life sentance - the driver a years ban and few points on their licence - the rest of their life to live as they wish and probably re-offend at some stage!

I am sure this will not affect Ellen in anyway apart from perhaps the embarrassment of the public humiliation (if that!) - todays newpaper - tomorrows chip wrapper!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (4 November 2011)

Just found an article online from the Independent about Tim's fall which gives a lot more detail about what went wrong


http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ll-expect-to-compete-in-olympics-6256828.html





Suspect it has been embellished for effect mind


----------



## applecart14 (4 November 2011)

Ellies_mum2 said:



			Just found an article online from the Independent about Tim's fall which gives a lot more detail about what went wrong


http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ll-expect-to-compete-in-olympics-6256828.html


Suspect it has been embellished for effect mind 

Click to expand...

Very interesting article, just goes to show the strong will and dedication of someone so professional and so 'into' what they do.  I hope he will be ok for the olympics and wish him well.

I met Tim at Solihull Riding Club where my partner works. He knew that I thought he was a brilliant rider (my 2nd fav after Robert Smith) and so the one day when Tim hired the arena he took me with him when he popped in to check everything was alright with the hire facilities (he does this quite often as he's so dedicated to his job).  He introduced me to Tim who promptly asked me how I was.  Tim was rushing around putting some fences up in the arena whilst his groom was unloading one of the horses from his lorry.  I was a little embarrassed to be honest and didn't really know what to say (pathetic I know) so I helped him put some of the jumps up instead of chatting which helped break the silence a little!  I think if it had of been Robert Smith I'd have met I would have fainted!! Ha ha.

We get quite a lot of the 'bigger' riders come to SRC for the premier shows and I love watching them compete.  But my biggest thrill is watching them in the warm up and I love the way Tim's groom always wipes the bottoms of his boots - apparently he lost a big class once as he lost his stirrups as his boots were slippy.

Get well soon Tim xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

